
The Genius of Wordpress (and why it’s doomed) - sebg
https://medium.com/@jasongowans/the-genius-of-wordpress-and-why-it-s-doomed-d9fd571712fe#.ul3xmvmna
======
pknight
When you use clickbait headlines (where's the part that spells out doom?
Answer: It's not given and there was no intent to do so) you discredit your
own analysis. This just becomes yet another fluff piece promoting a static
site generator.

Why is it that alternative publishing platforms compare themselves to
WordPress in order to justify their existence? Especially when platforms offer
wildely different value propositions to users. Be your own thing, the market
is huge. You don't need an immense userbase to have a succesful platform.

